# Power outages cause problems



## danaeckel (Jun 18, 2012)

Greetings all,

I have a home FreeBSD server and with everybody's help it is running great. However I have one issue, if there is a thunderstorm and the power goes out my server can't mount the USB HDD and halts into single user mode killing my network until I can get around to fix it. Right now I use this 1TB drive for Windows backup as well as a backups for Mac.

Is it possible to set it up to autofix during boot if it is unmountable, also if I were to unplug the drive it could ignore that fact and boot? My wife isn't happy when this happens while I am at work.

Thank you!
Dana


----------



## HarryE (Jun 18, 2012)

Use  all filesystems  (including root) on ZFS and this problem goes away. You need at least 1G*B* of RAM and 64bit processor.

PCBSD-9 has a nice installer for a ZFS installation.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 18, 2012)

The simplest solution is to simply unhook the drive _before_ the power goes out. Another option, if this happens regularly, is to invest in a UPS.


----------



## Beastie (Jun 18, 2012)

SirDice said:
			
		

> Another option, if this happens regularly, is to invest in a UPS.


I second that. Even a 40-USD one would be better than nothing. It will fix the problem at the root and will serve you for many years.


----------



## Beeblebrox (Jun 18, 2012)

> invest in a UPS


This has been discussed so many times on this forum, that in post count it's probably way up there with "why isn't fBSD FreeBSD more user friendly?"


----------



## danaeckel (Jun 18, 2012)

I had a feeling that was what I had to do, get a UPS.

Thanks!

Dana


----------

